# Awesome photo's...



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Guys, had to share these with you... sorry for not being TT's! but anyone would look at these....


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Cor, R8's get that, but TT's get this:










Nay fair [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't say no of course, but I don't think R8's are as awesome as most people make out.

They do look lovely, but so do TT's.

R8 looks like a TT limousuine!! LOL

PS Red - have you got a new sig for me please mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> I wouldn't say no of course, but I don't think R8's are as awesome as most people make out.
> 
> They do look lovely, but so do TT's.
> 
> ...


I agree Mysterio about the R8, I don't actually think that black one looks that good!  Don't know what it is. Maybe the wrong angle.

As for your sig, will have it done right after easter.
Not been in my office since the original creation.
Try to wind down before any holiday! hey, if you work for yourself, what would you do! :?: :wink: :lol:

I got to change my sig soon, just seen that I have gone to 4 stars! (3 shown on my sig!) - I must spend way too much time on here! who has the highest stats on posts anyway?? NAN ohhhhhhhhhh NAN, where are ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> I agree Mysterio about the R8, I don't actually think that black one looks that good!  Don't know what it is. Maybe the wrong angle.


Know what you mean. To me i think the proportions just look wrong. The nose to the start of front door is very short, but from the back to the edge of door closest to rear almost looks twice as long. The silver is adding to the problem imo. hould have had a carbon upgrade, reckon that would fix it a bit.

Cant deny the engine just shouts out at you through the rear window.... "try me, buy me!"


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

What are some wearing protective covers and some not? :? 
.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> What are some wearing protective covers and some not? :?
> .


Bloody good question.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe the just know blacks is pointless and will be covered in marks so just put the covers on the nice colours to save them from marks?

R8s still sat in slum class. Everyone knows first class is at the front. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I was gonna post the same Q. but dunna like to piss on your chips.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

R8?.......pure marketing for Audi

if you had 80-90k would you REALLY spend it on an Audi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Merl said:


> R8?.......pure marketing for Audi
> 
> if you had 80-90k would you REALLY spend it on an Audi?


Yes and buy 2 top of the range TTS's. 

One for me, one for the mrs (both Ibis!!)


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > R8?.......pure marketing for Audi
> ...


christ! you trust your missus more than I trust mine!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

no mate you'd go Aston martin - surely?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Merl said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Merl said:
> ...


She is a better driver than me! 

Looking at the state of my current 18 inch alloys anyway.
I am about 4 - 1 down on scuffs at the minute. :roll:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> What are some wearing protective covers and some not? :?
> .


Black ones don't get the protective covers because the swirl marks need to be added during or after shipment.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

There's a red R8 at the dealers here, I like them.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Speaking of swirls, I have already pre-warned my dealer that my last TT had swirls all over it and I do not expect the same.

He took it on board!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Stood next to an R8 in the showroom the other day and it was swirl city

I mentioned it to the sales muppet and worryingly enough, he couldn't see the problem. FFS :roll:

Mysterio - I'm actually thinking of getting a pro to go and look at the TTS when it arrives (it's 300 miles away) to cast an expert eye over the paint. If he can forward evidence of a crap finish (don't forget the Dealer won't be allowed to touch it either!) then I'll be getting them to foot the bill for pro correction


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A pro inspection seems like a very sensible precaution to me.

While having the brakes fixed recently I had a pog at the cars in the dealer showroom. A black S5 had more swirls on the paint than a very swirly thing. It also had the start of saggy seats as did the A5 and the TT.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Stood next to an R8 in the showroom the other day and it was swirl city


Me too. :?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Merl said:


> R8?.......pure marketing for Audi
> 
> if you had 80-90k would you REALLY spend it on an Audi?


In Norway 80-90k will only get you the TTS..... :?

If you want to get the R8 here, you will have to more than double that.... :roll:

It is good that we are paid well - and it's very cheep to go abroad for hollydays... :lol:


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Arne said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > R8?.......pure marketing for Audi
> ...


all that oil you fellas have :wink:

I went snowboardng in Norway a couple of years back and was skint within about 2 days........Â£5 bottles of beer nailed me!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Merl said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Merl said:
> ...


Yea - the price for a pint is way too high. It's the taxes that makes the beer expencive - as with the cars.... 

But I think the price for petrol is about the same as in the UK? We pay aprox 1Â£ for a litre....


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics Red! Kinda reminds me of the film i-Robot. Anyone? :?:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I like the black with the silver blade. :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Arne said:


> I think the price for petrol is about the same as in the UK? We pay aprox 1Â£ for a litre....


We are now paying Â£1.09 for unleaded and Â£1.15 for Diesel


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

A friend recently picked up his R8 in a colour similar to Dolphin Grey only a bit lighter. It really suited the R8. Man what i wouldn't do to have one!!! :evil:


----------

